# Dwarf neon rainbowfish owners and stocking pros please help!



## roadmaster (Nov 5, 2009)

When you say this is current stock list,do you mean this is what you have currently ? or are planning on getting.?
If it is what you have currently,then it is surprising to me that in roughly 25 gal of water, once you subtract for substrate displacement of water, that you have no nitrate reading.
If it is planned stocking,then I would try and keep cory's all one species,and otherwise leave the list as is.
Maybe add another 6 green neon's.

P.S. The one inch per gallon rule while fairly suitable for small tetra like fishes,does not account for how much you or I might feed these fish in glass box of water, and obviously does not apply for say a ten inch Oscar in ten gal tank.


----------



## Iwagumist (Jan 4, 2016)

roadmaster said:


> When you say this is current stock list,do you mean this is what you have currently ? or are planning on getting.?
> If it is what you have currently,then it is surprising to me that in roughly 25 gal of water, once you subtract for substrate displacement of water, that you have no nitrate reading.
> If it is planned stocking,then I would try and keep cory's all one species,and otherwise leave the list as is.
> Maybe add another 6 green neon's.


That is the current stocking list...the fish I have in the tank right now. I have so many different types of cories and in so few numbers because I didn't quite understand their schooling needs; I thought they would all school together (which they kind of do). They do hand out and all look very happy and healthy though. Wish I had understood that they should be all one species before I bought them :frown2:. What is your opinion on the rainbows?


----------



## roadmaster (Nov 5, 2009)

Thread fin or dwarf rainbow's could work.
Only kept the thread fin's myself.
Still believe your nitrate test result's are hinky when considering the number's of fish and gallon's of water.
I guess a large plant mass could be taking up the nitrates, in which case I think you are right in wanting to supply more by adding a few more fish or,,by adding some KNO3 mineral salt (Potassium nitrate).


----------



## Iwagumist (Jan 4, 2016)

roadmaster said:


> Thread fin or dwarf rainbow's could work.
> Only kept the thread fin's myself.
> Still believe your nitrate test result's are hinky when considering the number's of fish and gallon's of water.
> I guess a large plant mass could be taking up the nitrates, in which case I think you are right in wanting to supply more by adding a few more fish or,,by adding some KNO3 mineral salt (Potassium nitrate).


I don't think there is anything wrong with the test...one of my other tanks has a reading of nitrate. Also, The tank is HEAVILY planted, and I have some cyano (I am slowly dealing with it) so there is heavy competition for nitrogen.


----------



## roadmaster (Nov 5, 2009)

Iwagumist said:


> I don't think there is anything wrong with the test...one of my other tanks has a reading of nitrate. Also, The tank is HEAVILY planted, and I have some cyano (I am slowly dealing with it) so there is heavy competition for nitrogen.


 Any picture's of the heavily planted tank?
Not doubting your word, just have seen different idea's/opinion's on what heavily planted is to some.
Also have kept fishes for a few decades, and know how tough it can be to keep nitrates low even with sparse feeding's and regular water changes.


----------



## Veritas (Aug 9, 2013)

I mean, the inch per gallon rule is BS anyways.....it's much more about fish behavior than size.

that said, I don't know if they rainbowfish would have enough swimming space with all of the fish you currently have in there. 

try running the numbers on AqAdvisor


----------



## roadmaster (Nov 5, 2009)

Veritas said:


> I mean, the inch per gallon rule is BS anyways.....it's much more about fish behavior than size.
> 
> that said, I don't know if they rainbowfish would have enough swimming space with all of the fish you currently have in there.
> 
> ...


----------



## Veritas (Aug 9, 2013)

agreed, I was moreso using "behavior" in regards to activity level. Rainbowfish need more room, as an active fish - than say.....a slow moving gourami


----------



## roadmaster (Nov 5, 2009)

Veritas said:


> agreed, I was moreso using "behavior" in regards to activity level. Rainbowfish need more room, as an active fish - than say.....a slow moving gourami


 
I think the dwarf rainbow's 6,or thread fin's 6 (not both), would be OK.
Should never be about How many fish can I fit in the tank, but lot's of folk's would disagree.
I think a crowded tank is a bit too busy, unnatural,, judging from my own over crowded affair's in year's past.(got one now too ):frown2:


----------



## Bushkill (Feb 15, 2012)

Just my thoughts on the "dwarf" rainbows:
I've had a group of 10 in a 25G cube for almost 3 years now. The term "dwarf" is relative. The males get to the 3 inch + mark. These fish are tough as nails. The tank has been open-top since day one and haven't had one jump, but I don't doubt at all that they could. I was planning on taking this tank down, but it dragged on so the canister filter is running at an anemic pace. The result: They spawned in there and there's about a dozen little ones at about 3/4" now. All this is to say that those "dwarfs" will get appreciably bigger and really need open water. They are a really social fish and swim in a tight pack for the most part.


----------



## roadmaster (Nov 5, 2009)

Then I would go with threadfin's.
They stay small and a group of males vying for the attention of females is something to see.
Much better color's and flicking of fin's during this time.


----------



## solchitlins (Sep 11, 2013)

Not saying you have room or not but columbian tetras have the same look as neon rainbows and would probably do better in your situation


----------



## theatermusic87 (Jun 22, 2014)

I have a 25 gallon that it's stocked that heavily maybe a bit more and while the plants can keep up with the nitrates (I dose every other week to maintain 10ppm) and feed heavily, the tank looks over full. If I were to redo it, I would probably stock half the fish and dose more often, tank is in my signature


----------



## BrynnaCC (Jan 5, 2014)

I have dwarf neons who are definitely jumpers. I have a closed top tank, but feeding time is always a hazard with them. A couple of mine have broken jaws due to their jumping, and they jump on a daily basis. They need a lot of horizontal space to swim, and they can get pretty aggressive with each other, and I've seen them chase other fish as well. Aside from that, most of these fish are compatible with them. They leave my bottom dwellers alone, and my tetras are fast enough to get out of their way. Not sure about putting them with honey gouramis; my honey (in a separate tank) is not a fan of fast movers, and I'd hate to see their little antennae fins get nipped.


----------



## Iwagumist (Jan 4, 2016)

Hey guys, thanks for all the awesome responses! I don't think the dwarf rainbow will do well in this tank (not enough current, open top, and not quite enough swimming space, although there is quite a bit), so what do you guys recommend? I don't want to just add more of a certain species; I want something new...here is a pic of the scape. you won't see the neons, because they like hiding behind the Hygrophila difformis to the right. This is a fairly common problem... and they actually seem to come out more when the plants are trimmed. I have come to the conclusion that they hide because they can (this is a very unsatisfactory answer so just let me know if you have a better one :grin2. Also, ignore the tanks lopsidedness (I am still waiting for the vals to grow in on the left and the plants behind the driftwood just got trimmed):


----------



## Iwagumist (Jan 4, 2016)

Hello? Anybody got any fish ideas?


----------



## Cornishrooster (Mar 3, 2016)

What about CPDs?


----------



## TooPoorForThis (Apr 30, 2016)

German Blue Rams


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

I would go with smaller fish, not Dwarf Neon Rainbows (Melanotaenia praecox). IME the males are pushy to the point of harassing the females to death. Highly active, and need more room than this small tank. Plenty of hiding sounds good. 

I would return most of the Cories, and get enough of just one species. (12 dwarfs would be good). 
More of the Green Neons, or a second species such as Threadfin Rainbows would be good.


----------



## solchitlins (Sep 11, 2013)

Columbian tetras


----------



## GrampsGrunge (Jun 18, 2012)

solchitlins said:


> Not saying you have room or not but columbian tetras have the same look as neon rainbows and would probably do better in your situation


Problem with Colombian Tetras is that they're a physically chunky fish for their length, need to be kept in a school, and are pretty active.

I'd stock them in 50% ratio to the Rainbowfish as subsititutes, given that this is an already pretty heavily stocked tank the OP should consider maybe thinning some present fish before adding more.


----------



## sevendust111 (Jul 15, 2014)

If you are dead set on rainbows, there is the Pseudomugil genus. Stuff like Signifers and Forktails. They are pretty small, like 1-2 inches and slender. I find them kinda aggressive though. Definitely don't get less than 6/too many males.


----------

